# if you had the chance to sleep with any celebrity in the world



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

hi everyone, just bored so thought ad start a light hearted thread, so if you could sleep with any celebrity in the world who would it be?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Michelle Keegan










Perfect


----------



## cooke (Sep 1, 2013)

megan fox for sure would rip her a new one lmao!!


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd have a threesome with Michelle Keegan and Jenifer Aniston.

Michelle Keegan still wearing her black tight thong and her boobs out with a ice cube in her mouth 

Jenifer Aniston wearing her red frenchies and a red lace short bra with her make up all smushed up 

both of them dripping wet after they have just had a shower together and now in my heart shaped bed

silky leopard print sheets and a thick dormeo mattress.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

Russell Brand yum.


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

bailey-bose said:


> I'd have a threesome with Michelle Keegan and Jenifer Aniston.
> 
> Michelle Keegan still wearing her black tight thong and her boobs out with a ice cube in her mouth
> 
> ...


hehe, you have certainly thought this one through, like your thinking hehe


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Michelle Keegan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never been able to get to grips with why this Girl/Women is rated so highly?

She's grossly underweight, and strikes me as the type of Girl that shaves above Her top lip.

She's the wrong colour, too.

Each to their own though I suppose, and I'm sure the Sheep thing comes into it, in that because every Man and His Dog rate Her highly, it means the next Man should follow the lead.

I mean, really, if we're talking Coronation St - Aren't Kym Marsh and Alison King better looking?

I think so, and by a long chalk, even though they wouldn't be by celeb' of choice to sleep with.

I'll have to think about this, but upon quick thinking something along the lines of Anna Friel at a size 10/12 come to mind instantly.

Banging Michelle Keegan would be like having a **** using aquarium coral.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> I've never been able to get to grips with why this Girl/Women is rated so highly?
> 
> She's grossly underweight, and strikes me as the type of Girl that shaves above Her top lip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MiXiN said:


> I've never been able to get to grips with why this Girl/Women is rated so highly?
> 
> She's grossly underweight, and strikes me as the type of Girl that shaves above Her top lip.
> 
> ...


U for real?? She's beautiful and has an amazing figure with fantastic breasts. Can't go wrong lol


----------



## !brett! (Dec 4, 2009)

Charlize Theron!! Beautiful woman!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I am loving Emma stone at the minute


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Salma Hayek


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Either that slag off big brother or Carol Vorderman


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

gav76 said:


> wrong colour?? what fvcking colour should she be? blue? purple? you fvcking [email protected]


She always looks the same colour as an Oompah Loompa on the few occasions I've seen Her on Coronation St.

Even my Fiancee thinks She looks masculine.

Honestly, don't you think Kym Marsh and Alison King are streets ahead in terms of looks?

Like I say, each to their own, but size 10-12 any day of the week for me.

Size 6-8 is not my style.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MiXiN said:


> She always looks the same colour as an Oompah Loompa on the few occasions I've seen Her on Coronation St.
> 
> Even my Fiancee thinks She looks masculine.
> 
> ...


I can appreciate all shapes and sizes m8 but its not like she's unhealthily skinny. A slim frame with breasts like that is hard to come by lol.


----------



## recreate (Sep 29, 2012)

Jennifer love Hewitt before the pregnancy lol


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Cant just pick one! Jenifer Aniston, Jessica Alba and prob loads more!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Too many to mention but Mila Kunis and Megan Fox would be high up on the list.


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

Carrie Ann moss in her outfit from the matrix


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Olivia Wilde.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nadia G from bitchin kitchen would get some

I rather like the idea tina turner is still a ball of filth so shes in.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Kate garraway


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Flex Lewis (so I can rummage his 'stash' when conked out).


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Does Heather Brooke qualify as a celebrity? If so Id like my name entered on the list please.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> She always looks the same colour as an Oompah Loompa on the few occasions I've seen Her on Coronation St.
> 
> Even my Fiancee thinks She looks masculine.
> 
> ...


I find all 3 of them very attracrive altho Keegan is way too young to be on my radar.

She's hardly ugly mate and the sheep comment is a bit silly, just because lots of men like the same type of women doesnt make them sheep surely ?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ryan Gosling without a doubt










Colin is gorgeous










Dan carter










Mike Phillips










Drogo. Think he would be incredible!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Kelly Brook all the way.

And if I couldn't get hold of her, 2nd choice would be to do the Queen up Trap 2.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Katie Perry Very sexy, also funny


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nicole Kidman milf


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

:wub:

or Emma Watson now she's old enough.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Eva Longoria or Jennifer Anniston


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jon1 said:


> View attachment 135227
> 
> 
> Katie Perry Very sexy, also funny


Katy Perry is stunningly attractive.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PLEASE keep it clean peeps or it gets moved or closed.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cristina Scabbia.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Not entirely sure what gives me the impression about Jen Aniston but pound to a penny she's boring in bed and won't take it up the ***e.
> 
> Maybe why Brad left her for the more adventurous Ange.


Maybe so wouldn't bother me if she didn't !

Can't imagine her being boring seems like she would be horny as fuk and those legs and the body to go with it seal the deal for me!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Probably Rhianna cos she's filth


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

A few years back it would have been Kate Garraway for definite! (still wouldn't turn her down now if she asked nicely!). Now though it would absolutely have to be Rachel Riley from Countdown. I'd love to give her one from the top and two from the bottom.....


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Vanessa hudgens is perfect


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Mila Kunis without a doubt



She is stunning and she uses the C word so I reckon she is filthy


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Hamster said:


> George Clooney
> 
> Jason Statham
> 
> ...


All of the above (except Brad Pitt)

Plus Chris Hemsworth and Tom Hardy.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> Mila Kunis without a doubt
> 
> 
> 
> She is stunning and she uses the C word so I reckon she is filthy





















:whistling:


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hamster said:


> George Clooney
> 
> Jason Statham
> 
> ...


got yourself a bit of a list :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Katy perry in full make up lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

sweet brown :lol:


----------



## 2scoops (Mar 17, 2012)

Halle Berry & Ola Jordan would do nicely thank you!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sofia vergara


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Natasha henstridge, but back in 95' hubba :wub:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Eva Green (Bond girl in Casino Royale)


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Katy perry in full make up lol


Yup, makeup required



Most female celebrities only look amazing with full slap on. Rest of the time, they just look like normal women.

It's something I find refreshingly honest about men. There's not a whole lot of difference in what they look like next morning


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Yup, makeup required
> 
> View attachment 135233
> 
> ...


I like the fact she bonkers


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jar Head, but only in that film and only in that uniform.

Phil Heath

Tom Hardy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Carol Vorderman :bounce:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

nicole shirzzingggeerrr


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Shannyn Sossamon


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Evangeline Lily


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Something hot about Disney gone bad :lol:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

^^ This woman, without a shadow of a doubt!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

My ex was a combo of the following two:



















FML!


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I quite like Meisha Tate and Ronda Rousey at the moment.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

eva mendes


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd happily like to look like anyone of these girls.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Too many to choose just one from. I've got a right thing for Natalie Anderson and Emma Willis at the minute though.


----------



## ptmplop (Sep 5, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> Mila Kunis without a doubt
> 
> 
> 
> She is stunning and she uses the C word so I reckon she is filthy


<< daaaym!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Katy Perry all day long!


----------



## SlapStick (Jun 22, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Too many to choose just one from. I've got a right thing for Natalie Anderson and Emma Willis at the minute though.
> View attachment 135239
> View attachment 135238


Great shouts, definitely not katy perry


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Angelina 'Blow job lips' Jolie


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Salma hayek all the way, no one else just her I'd be very happy


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Emilia Clarke...... hmmmmmm

shes very close to perfect imo


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

AleisterCrowley said:


> I quite like Meisha Tate and Ronda Rousey at the moment.


Beat me to it. Miesha Tate, absolutely.


----------



## mat81 (Jul 13, 2013)

holly willoughby all night f*****g long, that girl is seriously fit imo

failing that anyone, i aint fussy pmsl


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Holly for me:



















Followed closely by ms pinder:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Fergie black Eyed Peas


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

holly Willoughby, the ultimate milf :thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Gemma Arterton wins for me every time.

Does Natalie sawyer count as a celeb? Hot!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

suprised nicoles not being mentioned!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Difficultttt! Too manyyyy :lol: to name 1 Eva Longoria Parker.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

tamara said:


> I'd happily like to look like anyone of these girls.


Don't think it's a who would you want to look like thread. :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ginger one from girls aloud


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

...I'm not fussy...


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Got to be kim kardashian for me she is well fit


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

pink







or keys .


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Angelina Jolie.........................

And it wouldn't even take long :innocent:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a bit strange, l fancy random women on adverts etc....

Never know there names, just usually the plain jane type..


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Georgie Thompson from Sky Sports News :thumb:






OR

Kelly Clarkson :thumb:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

3some with nicki minaj and Susanna reid off BBC breakfast and I'd die a happy man.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Don't know why but if I'm allowed three minutes, I'll have a minute each with the following.





http://mobilefemalecelebs.com/img/evangeline-lilly/evangeline-lilly-3-sexy-hd-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

The lady from countdown.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

In no order of preference



I'm lying -Danni d from american pickers first-pump her like a dunlop.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone of em will do tbf.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh can't forget Gina carano !


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Whats that bird from hollyoaks that that nutter smashed up last week. Works in the shop.

i would finish her.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Stormy Daniels porn star!

If im only having some sexy time with them it may as well be with a pro!!

Its a win win situation :tongue:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Whats that bird from hollyoaks that that nutter smashed up last week. Works in the shop.
> 
> i would finish her.


Fcuk tekkers i should neg you for admitting to watching that sh!t!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

David haye please


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

meghan markle or Sarah Rafferty


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

MyronGainz said:


> meghan markle or Sarah Rafferty


Excellent call buddy...you're a Suits fan!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

tamara said:


> I'd happily like to look like anyone of these girls.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> David haye please


Unfortunately he's still nursing his broken toe


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Fcuk tekkers i should neg you for admitting to watching that sh!t!!


I dont have any choice mate. Woman runs the tv in our house. Iv gotta let her have something aint i, its only fair.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Oh can't forget Gina carano !



















/10


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I dont have any choice mate. Woman runs the tv in our house. Iv gotta let her have something aint i, its only fair.


Fair do's mate, your a gentleman and i hope you let her know that an' all!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Fair do's mate, your a gentleman and i hope you let her know that an' all!


I remind her daily dont you worry


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I think any of the regular dolly birds would get boring quite quickly.

Given the choice of anyone - Helen Mirren, all night long, and then all of the next day aswell.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Jessica off true blood

Sookie off true blood

Fearn cotton

Megan Fox


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> Nice mate, fking nice. She fine :wub:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> Oh my ....


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Unfortunately he's still nursing his broken toe


Don't think that would be an issue......unless he does something particularly special with his toe


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Katy perry in her new roar video :beer:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Another favourite of mine!


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

Jessica alba and Christina Milan, & Tiffany from babestation..

I'd swap my family for go on those


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Old school Kerry. lol


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

King_koop said:


> View attachment 135318
> 
> 
> Old school Kerry. lol


You dirty man


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

This beauty for me:wub: :wub:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well im not gay at all tho I would find it very difficult to not give myself a full on blow job as I know I can reach

plus I wouldn't have to keep shouting at this celeb woman,,,hey go easy I have to wear denim jeans after this


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Unfortunately he's still nursing his broken toe


Don't start..he's my man! :nono: Actually he's not nursing the foot he's fighting this month and the only way for fury....is down awww shame


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Well im not gay at all tho I would find it very difficult to not give myself a full on blow job as I know I can reach
> 
> plus I wouldn't have to keep shouting at this celeb woman,,,hey go easy I have to wear denim jeans after this


I once saw a guy do that to himself in a club he was a stripper, amazing to watch...just jogged my memory there ..thanx lol


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Blonde barmaid off Corrie cant remember the hotties name.. Id buy her an ice cream


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Usually not my type coz she's too skinny but Helen Flanagan


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Salam hayak

Would do things to her you wouldn't do to a farm animal


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Kevin James OR Randy Orton from WWE


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Mr_Socko said:


> Eva Green (Bond girl in Casino Royale)


i think she looks like a smack head here


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Nicole Scherzinger

Holly Willoughby


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> Blonde barmaid off Corrie cant remember the hotties name.. Id buy her an ice cream


Bet Lynch


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Money!!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

geeby112 said:


> Would do things to her you wouldn't do to a farm animal


i wouldn't do anything to a farm animal :blink:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Catherine Tydlesly (Eva Price)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Nicole Scherzinger
> 
> Holly Willoughby


Absolutely nailed it mate! Couldn't agree more......absolutely fcking perfect women in their own way!!!

Question is....which one first?


----------



## Davie L (Jun 29, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> I've never been able to get to grips with why this Girl/Women is rated so highly?
> 
> She's grossly underweight, and strikes me as the type of Girl that shaves above Her top lip.
> 
> ...


Another guy that likes the milky white fat birds with hairy lips.....maybe all us guys who like the female's who keep there self in a respectable order have something wrong with us eh!!!

Another vote for keegan, shes a cracker .

Davie


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Absolutely nailed it mate! Couldn't agree more......absolutely fcking perfect women in their own way!!!
> 
> Question is....which one first?


mmmm tricky. after several minutes thinking about it, and they are just too different. I bet Nicole would be super flexible but Holly could suck a golf ball through a garden hose. i CANT PICK!!!

which would you?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Absolutely nailed it mate! Couldn't agree more......absolutely fcking perfect women in their own way!!!
> 
> Question is....which one first?


Nicole first, holly to wrap things up :lol:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Nicole first, holly to wrap things up :lol:




just imagine a go on this!


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Davie L said:


> Another guy that likes the milky white fat birds with hairy lips.....maybe all us guys who like the female's who keep there self in a respectable order have something wrong with us eh!!!
> 
> Another vote for keegan, shes a cracker .
> 
> Davie


I don't think size 10-12 is big it all.

My first love from age 16-23 was a size 8, but since then they've all been size 10 - to a small fourteen.

No going back to scrawny Girls for me now.

The post above nails it - I think Holly Willoughby is about perfect build wise, and She's unique looking too.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol @ Michelle Kegan.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Nicole first, holly to wrap things up :lol:


  yea I think you would have to give Nicole your best work, Holly would be more of a pleaser/giver so defo the right way to go, obviously in an ideal world it would be both at the same time but I reckon I would be done in 10secs and that includes 5 seconds cuddling them both and 2 seconds apologising


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bradley Cooper...without a doubt!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> i think she looks like a smack head here


And therefore game!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I would climb the largest volcano in the world bare foot with L-Man on my back just for the chance to shake Lewis Hamelton's hand :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Women....Evanna Lynch who plays luna lovegood in harry potter

men....hugh jackman


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

MutantX said:


> I would climb the largest volcano in the world bare foot with L-Man on my back just for the chance to shake Lewis Hamelton's hand :laugh:


and sniff his fingers


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hamster said:


> George Clooney
> 
> Jason Statham
> 
> ...


ha Hamster can you empty your inbox cant pvt you

NOPERV!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> and sniff his fingers


Stink of petrol I bet :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mine would be jess ennis xx


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd probably give up me left testy for a night with Eva Mendes


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't really go mad for celebs, but if you can class Kate Middleton as one then I pick her.

Think I'd have a little smirk on my face when she gets coronated. Thinking about it she must of had boyfriends before big Willy was on the scene... wonder if they've ever received an official visit with some papers to sign.


----------

